# Lucanus Jig



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Anybody ever used one?
Regards


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Eerr Yes,

but lost it in ten minutes. Bloody reef ate it. I might get another one soon. I reckon they will catch fish.

Cheers andybear


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Bought my 60g one tonight. 
Fishing it in a reefless area. 
So should be ok. Lol


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

caught some nice snapper on them in the last couple of seasons in PPB but out wide in 16+m of water. not out of a yak though.


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Catching anything on it this weekend at spit bridge in 10m of water is a long shot. 
But ill give it a go


----------



## justinguest (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi

I use them regularly out off ballina up to 50 fathoms depth. Best fish so far is a 5 kg red and a 6.5 kg king. It helps a lot if you sweaten em up with a small piece of fish or prawn on the bottom hook. fished like that i consistently out fish the bait soakers on my uncle's stink boat. You could also use bait scent but the prawn brings the best results. Lately I've also been fishing a paternoster style rig with great success where the lucanus jig replaces a running sinker on a 4 foot trace and swivel with a main trace of 7 foot with an unweighted soft plastic wafting in the current. I often get double hookups rigging this way. Once I even had a triple hookup with a pig fish and snapper on each hook of the lucanus jig and a pearl perch on the soft plastic.

j


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

dont use them if leatherjackets are around...come to think of it, not much you can put in the water when those buggers are around.


----------



## justinguest (Jun 8, 2011)

re jackets... whipper snipper cord works for a while but can be a bugger to tie the hooks on


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

I use them regularly when i go out in the boat fishing in 30-50m of water. They are great for getting down to the bottom quickly when there is a lot of flow. They work great for snapper, cobia, amberjack, small reefies, and yes LJ's! The tails don't last long, and I don't rate the hooks much as I have had them straighten plenty of times and lost good fish. I think the hooks need to be stronger and the cord thicker, as the concept is great. I always smear s-factor on my jigs, which seems to enhance the bite.

cheers
roydsy


----------



## justinguest (Jun 8, 2011)

had the same problem with the hooks. I ended up replacing them with gamakatsu livebait hooks as they are the same model but a slightly stronger gague. The small hook size is the same as a gama no 1 and the large hook size the same as a gama no 2/0. Haven't had a problem since changing over.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

I use the 90g Octo Snipers (a bit cheaper) and replace the hooks with good 1/0's and heavy braid, as use as the weight on Paternoster rigs too, works a treat.

Lighter ones work on Sabiki rigs too!


----------

